# Non resident working remotely for Canadian company



## Oliver (Aug 3, 2016)

I am a Canadian citizen but am non-resident for tax purposes. I live and work overseas. I've received an offer from a previous Canadian employer to provide some part time support on upcoming work which I could do remotely from where I now live. Part of the job may require me to return to Canada for a month or two, during which time I could switch to working remotely for my current employer. 

I've not been able to find clear information about how to handle taxes in this situation and am concerned about complications costing me more than I earn. Does anyone have experience with a situation like this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Market Lost (Jul 27, 2016)

You're situation is rather complex because you're a citizen who has severed ties, but is now looking to sojourn in Canada for a Canadian company. It's further complicated by the whether your country has a tax treaty, or not. 

You may want to look at this link, and ask for an Advanced Ruling.
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pub/tp/ic70-6r7/ic70-6r7-e.html


----------



## Oliver (Aug 3, 2016)

I am in Australia which does have a tax treaty. 

Thank you for the link. If required, it looks like the time and/or cost required for a technical interpretation or advance ruling will make this impractical. I wonder if establishing a Canadian corporation and working through that as a contractor would make things easier or more complicated in this instance. If anyone else has ideas or suggestions I am happy to hear them. Thanks again.


----------



## Market Lost (Jul 27, 2016)

Can they pay through an Australian subsidiary, or can you set up an Australian corporation that they can pay? If the payment is coming from Australia, then that makes things simpler. A payment coming from a Canadian company for work done in Canada is what makes this really problematic.


----------



## Oliver (Aug 3, 2016)

They don't have an Australian subsidiary so that isn't an option. 

For closure, I've decided that the potential scope of the work is not large enough to invest the time and cost in figuring this out and have declined the job. I may revisit the topic in the future if a larger contract comes up that will pay enough to justify the effort. Thanks again.


----------

